# Aerides magnifica



## sastry (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi
This plant was labeled as Aerides quinquevulnera and I am given to understand that it is Aerides magnifica from Philippines
sastry


----------



## Pinebark (Aug 26, 2020)

It's beautiful.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 26, 2020)

lovely color!


----------



## SouthPark (Aug 27, 2020)

The colour and colour saturation is incredibly nice! It may not be a magnifica though. May need some more opinions on it. There is a document here with one magnifica. Maybe can compare the shape of the 'hooked' portion of the flower with the one in the document, and your violet flower has frilly wing bits as can be seen (so can compare that too). http://www.vdof.de/pdf/magnifica.pdf

In any case, the flowers you have there are incredibly appealing. The colour is really great.


----------



## naoki (Aug 28, 2020)

Beautiful, deep-color!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 28, 2020)

I can only join the excited chorus: nice and lovely coloured flowers. Do they have any scent?


----------



## SouthPark (Aug 28, 2020)

Guldal said:


> I can only join the excited chorus: nice and lovely coloured flowers. Do they have any scent?



Guldal - Aerides magnifica does have a nice scent. Quite pleasant.

I can include (for helping with ID purposes here) a pic of one of my orchids that has a magnifica tag. It is growing well in scoria in tropical conditions.

*Google drive link*


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 15, 2021)

how large are the flowers? There are serration on the lip and side lobe which is absent in Aer. magnifica


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 15, 2021)

Good point about the serrations. Maybe the opening post pics is linked to lawrenceae.


----------

